# FTP login YES - other logins NO

## Cr0t

I have somekind of an problem I created the user ftp. The user can login just fine with this configuration

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/bash

but I do not want that the user can use any other services... so i changed it to...

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/false

the problem is now that the user cann't login at all.

----------

## klieber

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> the problem is now that the user cann't login at all.

 

What do you mean "can't login at all"?  Can't log in via FTP?

--kurt

----------

## Cr0t

colyte helped me out... he said changing it to /bin/false was correct

i just added /bin/false to my /etc/shell

thX dude

----------

